# متابعة جلسة الحسم للمحكمة الدستورية



## صوت صارخ (14 يونيو 2012)

*ترافع النائب عصام سلطان أمام هيئة المحكمة الدستورية العليا، وطالب بعزل الفريق أحمد شفيق من الانتخابات الرئاسية وتطبيق القانون الذي أقره مجلس الشعب ووافق عليه المجلس العسكري.

الجدير بالذكر أن جلسة المحكمة بدأت منذ قليل جلسة الحكم في مدى دستورية قانون العزل وحل البرلمان، وتستمع المحكمة الآن لمرافعة الدفاع في قضية العزل السياسى.

ومازال المتظاهرون يواصلون هتافاتهم أمام المحكمة الدستورية العليا للمطالبة بعزل "شفيق" وتطبيق قانون العزل.  *


----------



## صوت صارخ (14 يونيو 2012)

*احتدمت الاحتجاجات أمام المحكمة الدستورية العليا، بعد انضمام مئات المتظاهرين، انتظاراً لقرار المحكمة بشأن دستورية قانون العزل، والفصل فى الطعون المقدمة ضد البرلمان.

ورفع المتظاهرون أعلام حركة 6 أبريل، واللافتات المطالبة بتفعيل العزل السياسى واستبعاد الفريق أحمد شفيق من الانتخابات الرئاسية، فيما تواصل القوات الأمنية انتشارها بشكل مكثف فى محيط المحكمة، وتمركز عدد من سيارات ومدرعات الجيش والأمن المركزى*


----------



## miraam (14 يونيو 2012)

*الواحد بجد تعب و زهق جدااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااا*

*ربنا يستر و يدبر الصالح بصلاة العدرا و البابا شنوده *


----------



## عبود عبده عبود (14 يونيو 2012)

*مئات المتظاهرين ؟؟؟*
*هى العالم دى ما وراهش شغل ؟؟*
*وألا مافيش شغل أصلاً ؟؟*


----------



## صوت صارخ (14 يونيو 2012)

*قامت القوي الثورية بإشعال النيران بصور الفريق أحمد شفيق أمام المحكمة الدستورية هاتفين "يا شفيق يا عار هانولعهالك نار ،كما قاموا بوضع صورة علي الأرض والدوس عليها بالأقدام .
 و يذكر أن تجمع المئات من القوي الثورية و علي رأسهم "شباب 6 أبريل بجبهتيها ،حركة شباب من أجل الحرية و العدالة و حركة الاشتراكيين الثوريين ،ائتلاف خريجي الحقوق الشريعة و القانون أمام المحكمة الدستورية صباح اليوم بانتظار الحكم بقضية العزل السياسي ضد المرشح أحمد شفيق.

سؤال: أليست هذه بلطجة ....؟؟؟؟
*


----------



## صوت صارخ (14 يونيو 2012)

*المحكمة الدستورية تنتهى من الاستماع للمرافعات بشأن مدى دستورية قانون العزل السياسي*


----------



## apostle.paul (14 يونيو 2012)

*استاذ عبود مقالناش يعنى ايه توقعاته القانونية بخصوص القضيتين النهاردة 
*


----------



## صوت صارخ (14 يونيو 2012)

*الأهرام: هيئة المحكمة الدستورية العليا تنتهى من سماع المرافعات فى قضية "العزل"، وترفع الجلسة للمداولة*


----------



## Eva Maria (14 يونيو 2012)

*لو تم عزل شفيق 

كيف ستكون حال المرحلة الثانية من الانتخابات ؟*


----------



## صوت صارخ (14 يونيو 2012)

Eva Maria قال:


> *لو تم عزل شفيق
> 
> كيف ستكون حال المرحلة الثانية من الانتخابات ؟*



*سيتم أعادة المرحلة الأولى من الأنتخابات بين الـ 12 مرشح بعد استبعاد شفيق*


----------



## عبود عبده عبود (14 يونيو 2012)

Eva Maria قال:


> *لو تم عزل شفيق *
> 
> *كيف ستكون حال المرحلة الثانية من الانتخابات ؟*


*ستُعاد الأنتتخابات بالكااااااااااااامل*
*ونعود للمربع صفر ...ثم *
*سيخرج علينا من يقول الدستور قبل الرئيس*
*ومن يقول خلونا نركز فى الطبيخ ..*
*ولله الأمر من قبل ومن بعد ....*


----------



## apostle.paul (14 يونيو 2012)

*

هنقول " لف وارجع تانى "
*


----------



## عبود عبده عبود (14 يونيو 2012)

apostle.paul قال:


> *استاذ عبود مقالناش يعنى ايه توقعاته القانونية بخصوص القضيتين النهاردة *


*بالنسبة لقانون العزل*
*المفترض يعنى المفترض أنه غير دستورى بالمرة *
*لأنه لا يجوز أن تفصل قانون على مقاس فئة محددة من المواطنين* *ومحدد بفترة زمنية ( العشرة سنوات )*
*أى انه مطلوب تطبيقه ( بأثر رجعى ) ...!!!!!!!*
*لكن ممكن أسيادنا يكون ليهم رأى آآخر ..*
*القضية التانية بجد مش متابعها من بدايتها ..عشان زهقت*


----------



## عبود عبده عبود (14 يونيو 2012)

apostle.paul قال:


> *هنقول " لف وارجع تانى "*


 *أيوة ...*
*لف وأرجع تانى*
*لف وارجع تانى*
*أية البواخة دى *
*أية البواخة دى *


----------



## miraam (14 يونيو 2012)

صوت صارخ قال:


> *قامت القوي الثورية بإشعال النيران بصور الفريق أحمد شفيق أمام المحكمة الدستورية هاتفين "يا شفيق يا عار هانولعهالك نار ،كما قاموا بوضع صورة علي الأرض والدوس عليها بالأقدام .*
> *و يذكر أن تجمع المئات من القوي الثورية و علي رأسهم "شباب 6 أبريل بجبهتيها ،حركة شباب من أجل الحرية و العدالة و حركة الاشتراكيين الثوريين ،ائتلاف خريجي الحقوق الشريعة و القانون أمام المحكمة الدستورية صباح اليوم بانتظار الحكم بقضية العزل السياسي ضد المرشح أحمد شفيق.*
> 
> *سؤال: أليست هذه بلطجة ....؟؟؟؟*


 
*بلطجه و همجيه و قلة ادب و قلة احترام و تعبر اننا فعلا شعب مش حتنفع معاه ديمقراطية و لا نيله مش فاهمه لما قالوا الصندوق يحكم دى كانو يقصدوا بيها انه يحكم بالى هما عايزينه فقط و الا حنولع فى البلد بالى فيها *


----------



## صوت صارخ (14 يونيو 2012)

عبود عبده عبود قال:


> *بالنسبة لقانون العزل*
> *المفترض يعنى المفترض أنه غير دستورى بالمرة *
> *لأنه لا يجوز أن تفصل قانون على مقاس فئة محددة من المواطنين* *ومحدد بفترة زمنية ( العشرة سنوات )*
> *أى انه مطلوب تطبيقه ( بأثر رجعى ) ...!!!!!!!*
> ...



*عميد حقوق حلوان قال امبارح أن ده قانون سياسى وليس جنائى .... وهذا حدث فى ثورات أخرى ....فالثورة قامت لأسباب سياسية ... لذا من الواجب عزل كافة رموز النظام الذى قامت الثورة ضده ...... والله اعلم*


----------



## apostle.paul (14 يونيو 2012)

> *أيوة ...*
> *لف وأرجع تانى*
> *لف وارجع تانى*
> *أية البواخة دى *
> *أية البواخة دى *


*ههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه

*


> *لكن ممكن أسيادنا يكون ليهم رأى آآخر ..*
> *القضية التانية بجد مش متابعها من بدايتها ..عشان زهقت*


*القضية التانية انا متوقع حاجة من تلاتة

لهتتأجل شوية
لهيتحكم بحاجة من اتنين
عوار قانون انتخابات مجلس الشعب كله فبالتالى المجلس كله هيتحل
ياما الطعن يبقى على مقاعد الفردى فبالتالى تلت المجلس بس اللى هيتحل
والله اعلم *


----------



## عبود عبده عبود (14 يونيو 2012)

صوت صارخ قال:


> *عميد حقوق حلوان قال امبارح أن ده قانون سياسى وليس جنائى .... وهذا حدث فى ثورات أخرى ....فالثورة قامت لأسباب سياسية ... لذا من الواجب عزل كافة رموز النظام الذى قامت الثورة ضده ...... والله اعلم*


*مع احترامى لسيادته طبعا ..*
*أعتقد انه يقصد ( قرار ) سياسى وليس قانون سياسى*
*يشبة القرارات الثورية اللى أخدها عبد الناصر *
*( مثال ) الأقطاع وأنتزاع الأراضى بالغصب*
*سقط بالقانون فى عهد السادات وُردت الأراضى لأصحابها*
*هذا والله أعلم ... *


----------



## apostle.paul (14 يونيو 2012)

> *عميد حقوق حلوان  قال امبارح أن ده قانون سياسى وليس جنائى .... وهذا حدث فى ثورات أخرى  ....فالثورة قامت لأسباب سياسية ... لذا من الواجب عزل كافة رموز النظام  الذى قامت الثورة ضده ...... والله اعلم*


*ولو حتى قانون سياسى
منغير ضوابط يبقى هنعزل الشعب كله لانه من رموز النظام السابق 

انا على فكرة مش من المقتنعين بشفيق اوى انا مقتنع بانه الوحيد حاليا اللى هيقف قدام الاخوان
القانون دا معمول خصيصا لعمر سليمان ولما شفيق ظهر فى الصورة قالوا نطبقه كمان عليه
وقبلهم مطلعلهمش حس ليه؟ *


----------



## عبود عبده عبود (14 يونيو 2012)

*ملحوظة لاحظتها فى أكثر من مقر ضريبى  ..*
*الموظفات يريدن ( شفيق ) ..وبالنص قالت لى الريسة *
*مش ناقصين حد يكبتنا أكتر ما أحنا مكبوتين*
*وأمنت على كلامها باقى الموظفات *


----------



## صوت صارخ (14 يونيو 2012)

*تكهنات بتأجيل الحكم فى طعون قانون مجلس الشعب*


----------



## apostle.paul (14 يونيو 2012)

*شفيق كويس بس الثورجية مش عايزينه
وطالما الثورجية مش عايزينه يبقى المفروض الشعب المصرى كله يسمع كلامهم لانهم هما اللى ماتوا واحنا ممتناش 

فنروح ننتخب مرسى العرة ضد الفلول الكويس  
*


----------



## عبود عبده عبود (14 يونيو 2012)

صوت صارخ قال:


> *تكهنات بتأجيل الحكم فى طعون قانون مجلس الشعب*


*صدقنى يا أستاذى ...حتى أستاذ القانون فى جامعة عين شمس*
*لا يستطيع التكهن بأية أحكام فى مثل أيامنا هذه ...*
*هناك الكثير والكثير مخفى عن الشعب ..ألأخوان مشتركون فيه بطريقة قد تثير دهشتنا جميعا ..!!*


----------



## صوت صارخ (14 يونيو 2012)

*من سينتخب الإسلاميين لو كانت الأنتخابات بين الفريق شفيق والنشط الثورى جورج اسحق ؟؟؟؟ *


----------



## apostle.paul (14 يونيو 2012)

> *من سينتخب الإسلاميين لو كانت الأنتخابات بين الفريق شفيق والنشط الثورى جورج اسحق ؟؟؟؟ *


*ولو كانت بين بياع بطاطا مسلم ومستشار مسيحى

هيقولك نعم للبساطة نعم لنصير العمال

دول شعب جاهل لسه بيختار بخانة الديانة
ولو الاتنين مسلمين " شفيق و مرسى " نختار الاكثر تشددا لاجل الجنة "مرسى "
ولو اتنين متشددين "حازم ومرسى" نختار الارهابى " حازم" خلينا نخلص على البلد  *


----------



## miraam (14 يونيو 2012)

apostle.paul قال:


> *شفيق كويس بس الثورجية مش عايزينه*
> *وطالما الثورجية مش عايزينه يبقى المفروض الشعب المصرى كله يسمع كلامهم لانهم هما اللى ماتوا واحنا ممتناش *
> 
> *فنروح ننتخب مرسى العرة ضد الفلول الكويس *


 
*صح كلامك احنا خلاص مبقاش لينا فى البلد الثورجيه عندهم قناعه بان هم فقط اصحاب البلد هم فقط الى ليهم الامر و النهى هم فقط الى يحددوا مين يجى و مين يمشى و احنا كلنا نقعد حاطين جزمه فى بقنا نستنى اوامرهم و نولع  مش مهم بقى اقتصاد و لا امن و لا شغل و لا حياة اساسا حاجه تقرف احنا مبقناش عايشين فى بلد احنا عايشين فى بزرميطه* ..... *هى دى الديمقراطيه الى الثوار عايزينها !!!!!!!!!!! *


----------



## miraam (14 يونيو 2012)

صوت صارخ قال:


> *من سينتخب الإسلاميين لو كانت الأنتخابات بين الفريق شفيق والنشط الثورى جورج اسحق ؟؟؟؟ *


* هههههههههههههه دا لو بين جمال مبارك و جورج اسحق حيبقى نعم لجمال المؤمن و لا لجورج الكافر *


----------



## صوت صارخ (14 يونيو 2012)

*رفعت المحكمة الدستورية العليا، برئاسة المستشار عبد الوهاب عبد الرازق جلسة الطعن على قانون العزل السياسى للمداولة، والنطق بالحكم بعد انتهاء مرافعة دفاع الفريق شفيق والمدعين.

وقال الدكتور شوقى السيد محامى شفيق إن هذه الدعوى قضية العصر والمصير، واصفا قانون العزل السياسى بأنه قانون مشبوه وتغول من سلطة البرلمان لا يقبله عقل ولا منطق فكيف يتم استبعاد أى مواطن وحرمانه من التصويت والترشح دون التحقيق معه أو صدور حكم قضائى ضده يثبت ارتكابه لواقعة فساد. 

وأشار إلى أن قرار إحالة اللجنة الرئاسية للقانون إلى المحكمة الدستورية قرار صحيح لأنه صادر من هيئة ذات اختصاص قضائى وقد وصف الإعلان الدستور اللجنة بأنه لجنة قضائية تفصل فى النزاع المقام أمامها وهو ما قامت به.

وقال السيد بأن القانون قبل صدوره من مجلس الشعب ترنح بين قانون الانتخابات الرئاسية وبين قانون إفساد الحياة السياسية وعندما شعر أعضاء البرلمان بأنهم لا يستطيعون تطبيق قانون افساد الحياة السياسية على شفيق لان ذلك يتطلب التحقيق معه والحكم عليه فهداهم الشيطان الى اضافة مادة فى قانون مباشرة الحقوق السياسية دون تحقيق أو وجود واقعة.

وأضاف السيد بأن هذا القانون قد هرب من المحكمة الدستورية مرة عندما كانت المحكمة غير مختصة نظر القانون لأنها ليست لها رقابة سابقة وأنه يدعو المحكمة بألأ يهرب مرة أخرى وأن تحكم المحكمة بعدم دستوريته مستشهدات بتقرير هيئة المفوضين الذى أكد بأن هذا القانون غير دستورى لما شابه من عوار .
*


----------



## عبود عبده عبود (14 يونيو 2012)

*رفعت المحكمة الدستورية العليا، برئاسة المستشار عبد الوهاب عبد الرازق جلسة الطعن على قانون العزل السياسى للمداولة، والنطق بالحكم بعد انتهاء مرافعة دفاع الفريق شفيق والمدعين.*


----------



## zezza (14 يونيو 2012)

*احنا عمالين نخمن ايه الحكم 
و فى الاخر هيطلع مفاجاة زى يوم الحكم على مبارك 
ماحدش فاهم حاجة حتى القاضى نفسه ههههههههه*


----------



## apostle.paul (14 يونيو 2012)

*ودا معناه ايه الملون بالاحمر دا؟

دفاع شفيق قال ان حتى القانون بعواره الدستورى ينص على من افسد الحياة السياسية وليس كل من عمل فى نظام مبارك
*


----------



## عبود عبده عبود (14 يونيو 2012)

apostle.paul قال:


> *ودا معناه ايه الملون بالاحمر دا؟*


*معناه ان فيه حكم النهاردة*
*وليس تأجيل ...لو كلام الموقع صح ..*
*يعنى لو القاضى هو اللى قال كدة*
*مش الموقع اللى قال من دماغه*


----------



## apostle.paul (14 يونيو 2012)

*على فكرة الحكم بدستورية القانون مش فى مصلحة الاخوان

من مصلحة الاخوان ان القانون ميطبقش لان فرصتهم اكبر قدام شفيق
لكن لو قانون العزل اطبق هترجع الانتخابات تانى وطبيعى صباحى هيكتسحهم بجدارة  
*


----------



## apostle.paul (14 يونيو 2012)

> *معناه ان فيه حكم النهاردة*
> *وليس تأجيل ...لو كلام الموقع صح ..*
> *يعنى لو القاضى هو اللى قال كدة*
> *مش الموقع اللى قال من دماغه*


*دا اكيد لازم يكون فى حكم
لازم يتبت فى القضية قبل الاعادة

قضية مجلس الشعب اللى ممكن تتأجل *


----------



## صوت صارخ (14 يونيو 2012)

apostle.paul قال:


> *على فكرة الحكم بدستورية القانون مش فى مصلحة الاخوان
> 
> من مصلحة الاخوان ان القانون ميطبقش لان فرصتهم اكبر قدام شفيق
> لكن لو قانون العزل اطبق هترجع الانتخابات تانى وطبيعى صباحى هيكتسحهم بجدارة
> *



*وهذا ما نتمناه ...... ويا سلام لو طلع مجلس الشعب منحل ويتحل .... يبقى كده اتحط الاخوان فى مزبلة التاريخ .... وبالأنتخابات *


----------



## عبود عبده عبود (14 يونيو 2012)

صوت صارخ قال:


> *وهذا ما نتمناه ...... ويا سلام لو طلع مجلس الشعب منحل ويتحل .... يبقى كده اتحط الاخوان فى مزبلة التاريخ .... وبالأنتخابات *


*يارب ..*
*تفتكر قرار وزير العدل بخصوص الضبطية القضائية للعسكر*
*يكون له علاقة بحكم اليوم ؟؟*
*سوف نرى *


----------



## grges monir (14 يونيو 2012)

متابع


----------



## apostle.paul (14 يونيو 2012)

> *وهذا ما نتمناه ...... ويا سلام لو طلع مجلس الشعب منحل ويتحل .... يبقى كده اتحط الاخوان فى مزبلة التاريخ .... وبالأنتخابات *


*وممكن يتحطوا فى مقبرة مش فى مزبلة لو العكسر عايزين شفيق يكمل ويكسبوه فى الاخر *

*البلد دى انت تقعد تتفرج بس متشاركش برائيك نهائيا لان رائيهم هما اللى بيمشى *


----------



## صوت صارخ (14 يونيو 2012)

*بدأت جلسة الطعن فى قانون مجلس الشغب ..... *


----------



## صوت صارخ (14 يونيو 2012)

*توقعت مصادر قضائية صدور حكمين عقب جلسات المرافعة التى تستمع إليها هيئة المحكمة الدستورية العليا اليوم, فى دعويين بطلان إجراءات انتخابات مجلس الشعب وقانون العزل السياسي.
وقالت المصادر إن الحكمين سيتضمنان إعادة الانتخابات البرلمانية على مقاعد الفردى فقط وعدم دستورية قانون العزل السياسى لتجرده من الأحكام العامة وتحديده لأشخاص بعينهم وهو ما يخالف المواثيق الدولية لحقوق الإنسان.


وأنا اتوقع رفض أحالة قانون العزل لأحالته من قبل لجنة غير مختصه .... وبالتالى يتم عزل شفيق ..... وبعدم دستورية قانون مجلس الشعب والشورى .... وبالتالى خروج 135 نائب من حزبى العدالة والنور ..... وبالتالى يفقدون الأغلبة ويشوف الكتاتنى مطبخ تانى يشتغل فيه 

*


----------



## apostle.paul (14 يونيو 2012)

*كويس تلت المقاعد هيشيل من الاخوان الاغلبية مؤقتا 

يعنى حوالى 150 كرسى 
*


----------



## Molka Molkan (14 يونيو 2012)

*المقاعد الفردية إتحلت كلها وعدم دستورية قانون العزل 


المحكمة شالت الثلث، وشفيق هايشييل الثلثين : هاهاهاها
*


----------



## صوت صارخ (14 يونيو 2012)

*قدم أنور صبحى المحامى وصاحب دعوى الطعن على بطلان الانتخابات البرلمانية، مذكرة بمرافعته إلى هيئة المحكمة الدستورية العليا برئاسة المستشار فاروق سلطان، مطالبا فيها بحل البرلمان.

وقال أنور فى مذكرته، إن المادة 5 من قانون الانتخابات البرلمانية غير دستورية، حيث تسمح للمرشحين على الأحزاب السياسية بالترشح على النظام الفردى ومزاحمة المستقلين على المقاعد الفردية، وهو ما أخل بمبدأ المساواة وتكافؤ الفرص التى أتاحها الدستور، وطالب فى نهاية مذكرته ببطلان قانون الانتخابات البرلمانية ومن ثم حل مجلسى الشعب والشورى*


----------



## Waiting+Jesus (14 يونيو 2012)

*متابعه
*​


----------



## apostle.paul (14 يونيو 2012)

> *المقاعد الفردية إتحلت كلها وعدم دستورية قانون العزل
> 
> 
> المحكمة شالت الثلث، وشفيق هايشييل الثلثين : هاهاهاها*


*لسه دى توقعات *

*النتجية مجتش من الكنترول *


----------



## صوت صارخ (14 يونيو 2012)

*عاجل: المحكمة الدستورية تقضي بعدم دستورية الثلث الفردي في مجلس الشعب*


----------



## zezza (14 يونيو 2012)

صوت صارخ قال:


> *عاجل: المحكمة الدستورية تقضي بعدم دستورية الثلث الفردي في مجلس الشعب*



وده حلو ولا وحش


----------



## apostle.paul (14 يونيو 2012)

*يلا فى داهية............

باى باى اخوان مبقتوش اغلبية 
*


----------



## صوت صارخ (14 يونيو 2012)

*عاجل الحكم بعدم دستورية قانون العزل*


----------



## عبود عبده عبود (14 يونيو 2012)

*ألف مبرو ....*
*مبروك يعنى ...مصر ولعت يارجالة*


----------



## عبود عبده عبود (14 يونيو 2012)

صوت صارخ قال:


> *عاجل الحكم بعدم دستورية قانون العزل*


*طبعا ...ألف مبرو ...*
*كله ياخد له ساااتررر*


----------



## Abd elmassih (14 يونيو 2012)

* كويس جدا كده خبر 100% يارب تكمل بفوز شفيق بالرئاسه*​


----------



## apostle.paul (14 يونيو 2012)

*يعنى شفيق مكمل والبرلمان تلته اتحل 

ناقص الخطوة الاخيرة فى المسرحية

مين الرئيس؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟
*


----------



## صوت صارخ (14 يونيو 2012)

*هو الكتاتنى فردى ولا قوائم ؟؟؟؟*


----------



## عبود عبده عبود (14 يونيو 2012)

صوت صارخ قال:


> *هو الكتاتنى فردى ولا قوائم ؟؟؟؟*


*لا الكتاتنى حلو ولذيذ وبيسمع الكلا .....*
*لأحسن يجيبوا لنا واحد هو اللى يرفع الآذان بذات نفسه ...*
*القانون رجع لمصر يارجالة *


----------



## apostle.paul (14 يونيو 2012)

> *هو الكتاتنى فردى ولا قوائم ؟؟؟؟*


*الله اعلم يا استاذ صوت
ياريت يكون فردى خليوهم يرموه فى الزبالة راجل عرة متعصب  *


----------



## The Coptic Legend (14 يونيو 2012)

صوت صارخ قال:


> *هو الكتاتنى فردى ولا قوائم ؟؟؟؟*


قوايم​


----------



## grges monir (14 يونيو 2012)

حلوة البداية دى ولااية ؟؟


----------



## miraam (14 يونيو 2012)

*طيب بالنسبه لمن كانو قايمه و فردى يعنى اعتقد محمد ابو حامد مثلا كان داخل فى قايمة الكتلة و كان فردى فى دايرة قصر النيل و اعتقد كتير من بتوع الحريه و العداله كانو كدا ..... يبقى دول حيمشوا و لا حيبقوا ؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟*


----------



## apostle.paul (14 يونيو 2012)

*كل اللى كسبوا فردى هيتشالوا .............
*


----------



## miraam (14 يونيو 2012)

apostle.paul قال:


> *كل اللى كسبوا فردى هيتشالوا .............*


 
*الى كنت فاهماه ان الفردى المنتمى لحزب فقط هو الى حيتشال يعنى عن دايرة مصر الجديده مثلا كنت فاهمه ان هشام سليمان (عمال) حيتشال لانه من المصريين الاحرار ام حمزاوى (فئات) فيستمر لانه مستقل *


----------



## apostle.paul (14 يونيو 2012)

*انا مش عايز افتى فى كيفية تطبيق الحكم 
بس اعتقد ان الانتخابات على مقاعد الفدرى هتتعاد وهيتمنع من وضع الاحزاب عليها 

مستقلين بس
*


----------



## صوت صارخ (14 يونيو 2012)

*عاجل ... التلفزيون المصرى .... حل مجلس الشعب بالكامل*


----------



## عبود عبده عبود (14 يونيو 2012)

apostle.paul قال:


> *انا مش عايز افتى فى كيفية تطبيق الحكم *
> *بس اعتقد ان الانتخابات على مقاعد الفدرى هتتعاد وهيتمنع من وضع الاحزاب عليها *
> 
> *مستقلين بس*


 *لما يطلع منطوق الحكم هنعرف ..*
*لكن المؤكد أن أى قرار من المجلس دلوقتى قرار باطل*
*زى جواز عتريس من العسكر بالظبط *


----------



## miraam (14 يونيو 2012)

apostle.paul قال:


> *انا مش عايز افتى فى كيفية تطبيق الحكم *
> *بس اعتقد ان الانتخابات على مقاعد الفدرى هتتعاد وهيتمنع من وضع الاحزاب عليها *
> 
> *مستقلين بس*


 
*بس على فكره فيه وجوه كتير خصوصا من الحريه و العداله و النور مش حيمشوا لانهم كانو فى القايمه و فردى فى نفس الوقت يبقى حيخرجوا من الفردى و حيبقوا موجودين تبع القايمه *

*انا بس زعلانه على حمزاوى و هشام سليمان *


----------



## apostle.paul (14 يونيو 2012)

> *عاجل ... التلفزيون المصرى .... حل مجلس الشعب بالكامل*


*دا فين دا؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟*


----------



## miraam (14 يونيو 2012)

صوت صارخ قال:


> *عاجل ... التلفزيون المصرى .... حل مجلس الشعب بالكامل*


 
*معقول !!!!!!!!!!! يا سلام بقى لو يخدوهم هيلا بيلا على طره خلى البلد تنضف ههههههههه و لا ام ايمن و لا ام عتريس و لا بلكيمى و لا ونيس :bud:*

*بس لو دا صحيح يبقى ولعت ولعت *


----------



## صوت صارخ (14 يونيو 2012)

apostle.paul قال:


> *دا فين دا؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟*



*على القناة النيل للاخبار .... حسب ما جاء على قناة cbc*


----------



## apostle.paul (14 يونيو 2012)

*بحسب  المادة 32 من الإعلان الدستوري أعضاء مجلس الشعب لا يمكن أن يقلوا عن 350  عضو .. كده غالبا المجلس كله هيتحل أو على الأقل هيتوقف عمله

( مـــــادة 32 )
يُشكل مجلس الشعب من عدد من الأعضاء يحدده القانون على ألا يقل عن ثلاثمائة  وخمسين عضوا، نصفهم على الأقل من العمال والفلاحين ، ويكون إنتخابهم عن  طريق الانتخاب المباشر السرى العام .
ويبين القانون تعريف العامل والفلاح، ويحدد الدوائر الانتخابية التى تقسم  إليها الدولة . ويجوز لرئيس الجمهورية أن يعين فى مجلس الشعب عدداً من  الأعضاء لا يزيد على عشرة .*​

 *كلنا خالد سعيد​*


----------



## apostle.paul (14 يونيو 2012)

*طيب مرسى مترشح من توكيلات من اعضاء مجلس الشعب دستورية ترشيحه هتبقى ايه؟

فدنا يا عبود
*


----------



## صوت صارخ (14 يونيو 2012)

*المصري اليوم

المحكمة الدستورية العليا تقضي بحل مجلس الشعب بالكامل*


----------



## The Coptic Legend (14 يونيو 2012)

miraam قال:


> * ان هشام سليمان (عمال) حيتشال لانه من المصريين الاحرار  *


هشام سليمان مستقل

لكن كده كده انتخابات الفردى اتلغت خلاص
​


----------



## صوت صارخ (14 يونيو 2012)

*عااااااااااااااااااااااااجل التلفيزيون المصري
 قرار الدستورية العليا تقضى بحل المجلس كلة وليس الفردى فقط.

سمعونا زغروطه ياخواناااااااااااااااااااااااا​ااااا*


----------



## miraam (14 يونيو 2012)

apostle.paul قال:


> *طيب مرسى مترشح من توكيلات من اعضاء مجلس الشعب دستورية ترشيحه هتبقى ايه؟*
> 
> *فدنا يا عبود*


 
* سؤال حلو جدااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااا .......... عايزين اجابة حلوه *


----------



## apostle.paul (14 يونيو 2012)

*دا قرار نهائى ولا دا قرار مبنى على حكم المحكمة بحل تلت المجلس 
*


----------



## عبود عبده عبود (14 يونيو 2012)

*لولولولول لىىىىىىىىىى*
*مش راح يثقط حكم العثكر*


----------



## The Coptic Legend (14 يونيو 2012)

صوت صارخ قال:


> *عااااااااااااااااااااااااجل التلفيزيون المصري
> قرار الدستورية العليا تقضى بحل المجلس كلة وليس الفردى فقط.
> 
> سمعونا زغروطه ياخواناااااااااااااااااااااااا​ااااا*


اصبر شويه
فتحت القناه الاولى دلوقتى بتقول الثلث الفردى فقط​


----------



## عبود عبده عبود (14 يونيو 2012)

apostle.paul قال:


> *طيب مرسى مترشح من توكيلات من اعضاء مجلس الشعب دستورية ترشيحه هتبقى ايه؟*
> 
> *فدنا يا عبود*


 *مالهاش علاقة ....هو مرشح من الحزب*
*ومالهاش علاقة بمجلس الشعب*


----------



## صوت صارخ (14 يونيو 2012)

*أكد سامح عاشور نقيب المحامين أن حكم المحكمة الدستورية العليا  ببطلان عضوية الثلث ينسحب على جميع الأعضاء فى البرلمان، باعتبار ان العملية الانتخابية واحدة لا تتجزأ ولا يجوز تقسيم البرلمان.

وأشار الى ان البطلان فى جزء يستوجب بطلان الكل لأن الجزء مرتبط عليه باقى الاجزاء.
وتوقع "عاشور" اعادة الانتخابات برمتها وأكد أن وقتها يجب ان نعود للقاعدة الاصلية "الدستور أولا"
*


----------



## grges monir (14 يونيو 2012)

الكتاتنى كان فردى
يعنى كدة رئيس مجلس الشعب برة ولا اية ههههه


----------



## Eva Maria (14 يونيو 2012)

صوت صارخ قال:


> *عااااااااااااااااااااااااجل التلفيزيون المصري
> قرار الدستورية العليا تقضى بحل المجلس كلة وليس الفردى فقط.
> 
> سمعونا زغروطه ياخواناااااااااااااااااااااااا​ااااا*


*
لولولولوليييييييييييش 

مع أني مش عارفة ايه مشكلة المجلس بس يلا :ura1:*
*
عشان عيون استاذنا 
واهه الواحد يفرح شوية ههههه *


----------



## The Coptic Legend (14 يونيو 2012)

grges monir قال:


> الكتاتنى كان فردى
> يعنى كدة رئيس مجلس الشعب برة ولا اية ههههه



الكتاتنى قوائم​


----------



## عبود عبده عبود (14 يونيو 2012)

*بطلان التلت*
*يعنى بطلان المجلس*
*لأنه لا يجوز أنعقاد المجلس بثلثى أعضائه*
*عشان يحرموا يلعبوا بالدستورية *
*اذا كانوا صيع*
*عندنا قضاة أصيع منهم*


----------



## صوت صارخ (14 يونيو 2012)

*التلفزيون المصرى/ ممدوح شاهين : السلطة التشريعية انتقلت الي المجلس العسكري وسنشكل التاسيسة من غدا*


----------



## عبود عبده عبود (14 يونيو 2012)

صوت صارخ قال:


> *التلفزيون المصرى/ ممدوح شاهين : السلطة التشريعية انتقلت الي المجلس العسكري وسنشكل التاسيسة من غدا*


*هو ينفع هنا نقول الله أكبر ؟؟؟؟:ura1::ura1::ura1:*


----------



## sha2awet 2alam (14 يونيو 2012)

*طب دلوقتى رجعنا لنقطة الصفر ... مفيش مجلش شعب ولا مجلس شورى ولا عندنا دستور ... 

ايه موقف الانتخابات الرئاسية ؟ هتكمل عادى ولا لازم ننتخب مجلس اولا و نعمل دستور و بعدين نعيدها ؟؟؟*


----------



## miraam (14 يونيو 2012)

صوت صارخ قال:


> *أكد سامح عاشور نقيب المحامين أن حكم المحكمة الدستورية العليا ببطلان عضوية الثلث ينسحب على جميع الأعضاء فى البرلمان، باعتبار ان العملية الانتخابية واحدة لا تتجزأ ولا يجوز تقسيم البرلمان.*
> 
> *وأشار الى ان البطلان فى جزء يستوجب بطلان الكل لأن الجزء مرتبط عليه باقى الاجزاء.*
> *وتوقع "عاشور" اعادة الانتخابات برمتها وأكد أن وقتها يجب ان نعود للقاعدة الاصلية "الدستور أولا"*


 
*من حفر حفرة لاخية وقع فيها ....... جم يحفروا حفره لشفيق وقعوا هم فيها :ura1:*

*انت عظيم عظيما يا الله ..... عظيما فى محبتك ..... عظيما فى امانتك *


----------



## apostle.paul (14 يونيو 2012)

> *مالهاش علاقة ....هو مرشح من الحزب*
> *ومالهاش علاقة بمجلس الشعب*



*لا مانا فاهم هو مرشح حزب ممثل فى البرلمان
البرلمان فقد شرعيته الدستورية فهيبقى حال ايه مرسى وهو معتمد فى ترشحيه على مجلس منحل؟*


----------



## The Coptic Legend (14 يونيو 2012)

*المحكمة الدستورية: بطلان عضوية ثلث الأعضاء يعنى حل البرلمان بالكامل*

                           الخميس، 14 يونيو  2012 - 14:56






                             الاحتجاجات مستمرة أمام المحكمة                         
 كتب إبراهيم قاسم


 
أكد المستشار ماهر سامى، نائب رئيس المحكمة الدستورية العليا   المتحدث باسم المحكمة، أن الحكم ببطلان ثلاث البرلمان يعنى حل البرلمان  بالكامل، وأوضح أن حيثيات الحكم ستتضمن تفسيرات أسباب هذا الحكم. وأكد  المستشار سامى أن حل البرلمان بالكامل، مضيفا أن المحكمة تتفهم مطالب  التحرير.​


----------



## عبود عبده عبود (14 يونيو 2012)

sha2awet 2alam قال:


> *طب دلوقتى رجعنا لنقطة الصفر ... مفيش مجلش شعب ولا مجلس شورى ولا عندنا دستور ... *
> 
> *ايه موقف الانتخابات الرئاسية ؟ هتكمل عادى ولا لازم ننتخب مجلس اولا و نعمل دستور و بعدين نعيدها ؟؟؟*


*لا ياشقاوة ...*
*انتقلت الشرعية الى " المجلث" " العثكرى " ...*
*يعنى الأنتخابات قائمة بحراسة المجلث وبشرعيته* 
*الآن فقط يتضح لنا :*
*قرار وزير العدل بالأمس -* 
*لعيببببببببببببببة ....شابوهات يا معلمين*


----------



## sha2awet 2alam (14 يونيو 2012)

عبود عبده عبود قال:


> *لا ياشقاوة ...*
> *انتقلت الشرعية الى " المجلث" " العثكرى " ...*
> *يعنى الأنتخابات قائمة بحراسة المجلث وبشرعيته*
> *الآن فقط يتضح لنا :*
> ...



*كدة مبروك علينا شفيق يا رجالة :ura1:*


----------



## عبود عبده عبود (14 يونيو 2012)

apostle.paul قال:


> *لا مانا فاهم هو مرشح حزب ممثل فى البرلمان*
> *البرلمان فقد شرعيته الدستورية فهيبقى حال ايه مرسى وهو معتمد فى ترشحيه على مجلس منحل؟*


*هينزل أرض الملعب عادى* ...
*لكن المجلس اللى كان عايزه ...باى باى كمبورة *
*لف وارجع تانى ..اية البواخة دى*


----------



## apostle.paul (14 يونيو 2012)

*تم التاكد 
قضت المحكمة الدستورية من حل مجلس الشعب بالكامل 
*


----------



## عبود عبده عبود (14 يونيو 2012)

*الآن ...التأسيسية من حق المجلس العسكرى منفرداً*


----------



## SALVATION (14 يونيو 2012)




----------



## صوت صارخ (14 يونيو 2012)

*قانون الضبطية + إستمرار شفيق + حل برلمان + إنفراد العسكر بتأسيس الدستور = أشيك إنقلاب عسكري في التاريخ*


----------



## apostle.paul (14 يونيو 2012)

*نقلت عدد من القنوات الفضائية عن ماهر البحيري، رئيس  المحكمة  الدستورية، أن قرار المحكمة الدستورية يعني حل مجلس الشعب كاملا،  وليس ثلثه  فقط، كما أن القرار لا يشمل مجلس الشورى. *


----------



## The Coptic Legend (14 يونيو 2012)

الكتاتنى قوائم مش قردى
http://www.elections2011.eg/index.php/results

الكتاتنى نجح فى القوائم الدائره الاولى المنيا​


----------



## صوت صارخ (14 يونيو 2012)

*اسماء ال 166 عضو المستبعدين بعد بطلا انتخابهم 
القاهرة
1- فهمي عبده مصطفى (فئات/الحرية والعدالة)
 2- كمال حسن مهدي (عمال/الحرية والعدالة)
 3- عمرو محمد ذكي (فئات/الحرية والعدالة)
 4- ياسر إبراهيم عبدالله (عمال/الحرية والعدالة)
 5- مصطفى أحمد النجار (فئات/العدل)
 6- عمرو فاروق عودة (عمال/مستقل)
 7- عمرو نبيل أحمد حمزاوى (فئات/مستقل)
 8- هشام سليمان موسى (عمال/مستقل)
 9- سيد حسين محمد جاد الله (فئات/الحرية والعدالة)
 10- أشرف سعد عبد اللطيف (عمال/الحرية والعدالة)
 11- محمد أبو حامد شديد (فئات/المصريين الأحرار)
 12- مصطفى فرغلي رشوان (عمال/الحرية والعدالة)
 13- خالد محمد أحمد محمد (فئات/الحرية والعدالة)
 14- ناصر الدين إبراهيم عثمان (عمال/الحرية والعدالة)
 15- خالد حنفي فهيم حسين (فئات/الحرية والعدالة)
 16- يسري محمد بيومي (عمال/الحرية والعدالة)
 17- محمد مصطفى بكرى محمد (فئات/مستقل)
 18- رمضان احمد عمر سالم (عمال/الحرية والعدالة)
 محافظة الإسكندرية:
 19- حسني محمد طه دويدار (فئات/مستقل)
 20- مصطفى محمد مصطفى (عمال/الحرية والعدالة)
 21- محمود رضا عبد العزيز الخضيري (فئات/مستقل)
 22- المحمدي السيد أحمد أبو الحمد (عمال/الحرية والعدالة)
 23- محمود عطية مبروك (فئات/الحرية والعدالة)
 24- صابر أبو الفتوح بدوي السيد (عمال/الحرية والعدالة)
 25- عصام محمد حسنين (فئات/النور)
 26- عصام محمود رجب (عمال/مستقل)
 محافظة كفر الشيخ:
 27- محمد إبراهيم عبد الحميد منصور (فئات/النور)
 28- محمد عبد المجيد أبو شعيشع (فلاح/النور)
 29- محمد إبراهيم درويش عامر (فئات/الحرية والعدالة)
 30- أشرف محمد السعيد يوسف (عمال/الحرية والعدالة)
 31- يوسف البدري عبد الفتاح (فئات/مصر القومي)
 32- محمد عبد العليم داوود (عمال/الوفد)
 محافظة دمياط:
 33- على حسن حسن الداي (فئات/الحرية والعدالة)
 34- محمد السيد أحمد أبو موسى (عمال/الحرية والعدالة)
 35- محمد محمد الفلاحجى (فئات/الحرية والعدالة)
 36- عمران محمد مجاهد (عمال/مستقل)
 محافظة بورسعيد:
 37- أكرم المندوه عوض الشاعر (فئات/الحرية والعدالة)
 38- البدري فرغلي علي (عمال/مستقل)
 محافظة الفيوم:
 39- عادل إسماعيل عبد الحميد موسى (فئات/الحرية والعدالة)
 40- حمدي طه عبد الرحيم العيسى (فلاح/الحرية والعدالة)
 41- أسامة يحيى عبد الواحد يحيى (فئات/الحرية والعدالة)
 42- سيد عبد الكريم جبر نصر (فلاح/الحرية والعدالة)
 43- جمال حسن عبد اللطيف (فئات/الحرية والعدالة)
 44- فوزى علي عبد العزيز (فلاح/الحرية والعدالة)
 محافظة أسيوط:
 45- سمير عثمان إبراهيم خشبة (فئات/الحرية والعدالة)
 46- بيومى إسماعيل عبد الجابر (عمال/البناء والتنمية)
 47- محمد سلامة بكر (فئات/الحرية والعدالة)
 48- محمد مضر موسى (عمال/الحرية والعدالة)
 49- عبد العزيز خلف محمد علي (فئات/الحرية والعدالة)
 50- عبدالله صادق نصحي أحمد (عمال/الحرية والعدالة)
 51- حسن علي عبد العال عامر (فئات/الحرية والعدالة)
 52- عامر عبد الرحيم محمود علي (فلاح/البناء والتنمية)
 محافظة الأقصر:
 53- عبد الموجود راجح درديري (فئات/الحرية والعدالة)
 54- خالد عبد المنعم فراج (فلاح/الحرية)
 محافظة البحر الأحمر:
 55- محمد محمود يوسف قطامش (فئات/الحرية والعدالة)
 56- عبد الباسط سيد مبارك (عمال/المواطن المصري)
 محافظة البحيرة:
 57- أسامة محمد إبراهيم سليمان (فئات/الحرية والعدالة)
 58- طارق رجب صالح محمد صالح (عمال/الحرية والعدالة)
 59- محمود عبد الله ابراهيم مبروك هيبة (فئات/النور)
 60- ياسر على عبد الرافع على (فلاح/الحرية والعدالة)
 61- أحمد زهير محمد سعيد (فئات/الحرية والعدالة)
 62- مصرى سعد مصرى محارب (فلاح/الحرية والعدالة)
 63- عبدالله محمد محمد سعد (فئات/النور)
 64- حامد عبد اللاه خليل الطحان (فلاح/النور)
 65- سعد محمود محمد أبو طالب (فئات/الحرية والعدالة)
 66- أحمد السيد يوسف خاطر (عمال/مستقل)
 محافظة الشرقية:
 67- السيد عبد العزيز إسماعيل نجيدة (فئات/الحرية والعدالة)
 68- صالح علي أحمد سليمان (عمال/الحرية والعدالة)
 69- أمير محمد بسام النجار (فئات/الحرية والعدالة)
 70- محمد محمد عبدالرؤوف إسماعيل (عمال/الحرية والعدالة)
 71- محمد فياض عبد المنعم فياض (فئات/الحرية والعدالة)
 72- إبراهيم محمد محمد سليم (فلاح/الحرية والعدالة)
 73- محمد صفوت الهادي سويلم (فئات/الحرية والعدالة)
 74- محمد عوض محمد شاويش (عمال/الحرية والعدالة)
 75- أحمد سليمان أحمد إبراهيم (فئات/الحرية والعدالة)
 76- السيد محمد عبدالكريم العتويل (عمال/الحرية والعدالة)
 محافظة المنوفية:
 77- حلمي السيد محمد بكر (فئات/مستقل)
 78- سعد محمد يوسف حسين (عمال/الحرية والعدالة)
 79- محمد أنور عصمت السادات (فلاح/الإصلاح والتنمية)
 80- سعيد العزب عبد القادر عيد (عمال/الحرية والعدالة)
 81- نصر على احمد طاحون (فئات/مستقل)
 82- محمود على محمد أبو المجد (عمال/الحرية والعدالة)
 83- إبراهيم إبراهيم مصطفى حجاج (فئات/الحرية والعدالة)
 84- أنور سعيد أنور البلكيمى (عمال/النور)
 محافظة الجيزة:
 85- محمد إبراهيم أحمد حسين (فئات/الحرية والعدالة)
 86- خطاب سيد خطاب مراد (عمال/الحرية والعدالة)
 87- جمال عبد الفتاح علي عشرى (فئات/الحرية والعدالة)
 88- حسن بريك خليفه بريك (عمال/الحرية والعدالة)
 89- محمد عمرو محمود الشوبكى (فئات/مستقل)
 90- أيمن محمود صادق رفعت (عمال/الحرية والعدالة)
 91- محمد عبد المنعم محمود الصاوى (فئات/الحضارة)
 92- عبد السلام زكى محمد بشندى (عمال/الحرية والعدالة)
 93- محمود محمد على عامر (فئات/الحرية والعدالة)
 94- مصطفى محمد إبراهيم سالمان (فلاح/مستقل)
 محافظة بني سويف:
 95- جابر منصور عبد الوهاب يس (فئات/الحرية والعدالة)
 96- نجم الدين عزيز فاضل سليم (عمال/النور)
 97- محمد شاكر عبد الباقى ميهوب (فئات/الحرية والعدالة)
 98- عبد الحكيم محمد محمد مسعود (فلاح/النور)
 99- نهاد القاسم سيد عبد الوهاب خضير (فئات/الحرية والعدالة)
 100- عبد القادر عبد الوهاب عبد القادر إسماعيل (عمال/الحرية والعدالة)
 محافظة سوهاج:
 101- وليد عبد الأول محمود إبراهيم (فئات/النور)
 102- مصطفى عبد الحميد علي عبد الرحيم (فلاح/الحرية والعدالة)
 103- محمد محمد عبد الرحمن السيد (فئات/الحرية والعدالة)
 104- عدلان محمود أحمد مرسى (فلاح/البناء والتنمية)
 105- محمد مسعد الإمام الحرزجى (فئات/الحرية والعدالة)
 106- لحظى احمد نجدى حسن (فلاح/ البناء والتنمية)
 107- جابر عبد المنعم على محمد (فئات/البناء والتنمية)
 108- فيصل محمد على حسن (فلاح/مستقل)
 109- رأفت محمد محمود احمد ( فئات/مستقل)
 110- يوسف حسن يوسف احمد (فلاح/مستقل)
 محافظة الإسماعيلية:
 111- محمد هشام مصطفى الصولي (فئات/الحرية والعدالة)
 112- محمد عبدالله علي هواري (فلاح/النور)
 محافظة السويس:
 113- عباس عبد العزيز عباس محمد (فئات/الحرية والعدالة)
 114- هاني نور الدين أبو بكر (عمال/البناء والتنمية)
 محافظة أسوان:
 115- محمد محمود على حامد (فئات/مستقل)
 116- فرج الله جاد الله أحمد محمد (عمال/البناء والتنمية)
 محافظة الغربية:
 117- محمد عبد الحميد أحمد الفقي (فئات/الوفد)
 118- سيد عبد المقصود عسكر (عمال/الحرية والعدالة)
 119- علي عبد الفتاح علي نجم (فئات/النور)
 120- محمود إسماعيل محضية (فلاح/الحرية والعدالة)
 121- حمدي الدسوقي محمد الفخراني (فئات/مستقل)
 122- محمود توفيق محمد عبد العال (عمال/الحرية والعدالة)
 123- سامح عبد الحميد شوقي إبراهيم (فئات/الحرية والعدالة)
 124- عبد العزيز يحيى عبد العزيز (عمال/الحرية والعدالة)
 125- إبراهيم زكريا إبراهيم يونس (فئات/الحرية والعدالة)
 126- ماهر محمد سيد شحاتة (فلاح/مستقل)
 محافظة الدقهلية:
 127- يسري محمد هانىء (فئات/الحرية والعدالة)
 128- طارق محمد قطب (عمال/الحرية والعدالة)
 129- علي إبراهيم علي قطامش (فئات/النور)
 130- سعد علي عبده الحلوجي (عمال/الحرية والعدالة)
 131- عماد شمس الدين محمد عبد الرحمن (فئات/الحرية والعدالة)
 132- عبد الحميد محمد حسن عيسى (عمال/الحرية والعدالة)
 133- إبراهيم إبراهيم أبو عوف يوسف (فئات/الحرية والعدالة)
 134- خالد مصطفى كامل (عمال/مستقل)
 135- خالد محمد متولي الديب (فئات/الحرية والعدالة)
 136- طاهر أحمد السعيد عطا (فلاح/مستقل)
 137- السيد محمد نيازي العدوى (فئات/الحرية والعدالة)
 138- أسامة محمد عبد العاطي متولي (فلاح/مستقل)
 محافظة القليوبية:
 139- محسن راضي (فئات/الحرية والعدالة)
 140- على ونيس (عمال/النور)
 141- ناصر الحافي (فئات/الحرية والعدالة)
 142- جمال شحاتة (عمال/الحرية والعدالة)
 143- أحمد محمد محمود دياب (فئات/الحرية والعدالة)
 144- سيد إمام محمود القاضى (عمال/الحرية والعدالة)
 محافظة المنيا:
 145- على أحمد محمد عمران (فئات/الحرية والعدالة)
 146- جمعة يوسف أحمد كفافى (عمال/الحرية والعدالة)
 147- محمد عبدالله حسن الباسل (فئات/الحرية والعدالة)
 148- حمدي خليفة محمد عبد النبي (عمال/الحرية والعدالة)
 149- مشرف أحمد محمد مشرف (فئات/النور)
 150- أحمد حسن سيد عبود (عمال/النور)
 151- مدحت عبد الجابر علي يوسف (فئات/النور)
 152- أحمد يوسف توني أبو الخير (فلاح/البناء والتنمية)
 محافظة قنا:
 153- أحمد سيد محمد الصغير (فئات/الحرية والعدالة)
 154- عادل محمد عبيد أحمد (فلاح/البناء والتنمية)
 155- محمد يونس محمد علي (فئات/مستقل)
 156- هشام أحمد حنفي عبدالله (فلاح/الحرية والعدالة)
 157- على إبراهيم محمد الشيشني (فئات/الحرية والعدالة)
 158- عبد الناصر السيد محمد عبد الحليم (عمال/البناء والتنمية)
 محافظة مرسى مطروح:
 159- منصور ضيف (فئات/النور)
 160- منصور العقارى قوية (فلاح/النور)
 محافظة الوادي الجديد:
 161- محمد عبد المجيد حامد (فئات/الحرية والعدالة)
 162- علاء الدين عبد اللطيف إسماعيل (عمال/النور)
 محافظة شمال سيناء:
 163- عبد الرحمن سعيد عبد الرحمن داوود (فئات/الحرية والعدالة)
 164- علي محمد سالمان (عمال/مستقل)
 محافظة جنوب سيناء:
 165- محمد فراج سالم موسى (فئات/النور)
 166- غريب أحمد حسان علي (عمال/مستقل)*


----------



## apostle.paul (14 يونيو 2012)

*المجلس كله انحل مش الفردى بس يا مينا 
*


----------



## grges monir (14 يونيو 2012)

*أبو حامد": أحترم حكم حل البرلمان.. وأعلن دعمى لشفيق فى الإعادة*


----------



## SALVATION (14 يونيو 2012)

يلا على البركة ده مجلس زبالة كلة مشفناش منه غير العار 
القضايا اللى اتناقش فية اغلبها مواضيع ليس لها قيمة فى الوقت الحاضر​


----------



## oesi no (14 يونيو 2012)

الله يرحمه كان مجلس طراطير 
ههههههههههههههه 
بس بصراحة بصراحة 
عجبببببببببببببببتنى يا عسكرى
قال ويقولك مالوش فى السياسه


----------



## sha2awet 2alam (14 يونيو 2012)

صوت صارخ قال:


> *قانون الضبطية + إستمرار شفيق + حل برلمان + إنفراد العسكر بتأسيس الدستور = أشيك إنقلاب عسكري في التاريخ*



*بس للامانة المجلس العسكرى ساب للاخوان النقابات .. اهو عشان محدش يظلمه و يقول انه اخد كل حاجة تانى :smile01*


----------



## ahraf ayad (14 يونيو 2012)

ضربة معلم بجد من العسكري تخطيط استراتيجي عالي خلعوا المجلس من فير مايحس المفروض نسمية مجلس الخلع مبروووووووووووك علي الاخوان الخلع عقبال مرسي مايخلعة الشعب قولوا اميييييين


----------



## صوت صارخ (14 يونيو 2012)

*ما موقف الاستبن دلوقت بعد استبعاد اعضاء عملوا له توكيلات بالترشيح ؟؟؟*


----------



## The Coptic Legend (14 يونيو 2012)

صوت صارخ قال:


> *ما موقف الاستبن دلوقت بعد استبعاد اعضاء عملوا له توكيلات بالترشيح ؟؟؟*



مستمر لانه مترشح من الحزب


----------



## The Coptic Legend (14 يونيو 2012)

apostle.paul قال:


> *المجلس كله انحل مش الفردى بس يا مينا
> *



ايوه انا عرفت دلوقتى
بس لاقيت ناس بتقول ان الكتتانى فردى حبيت اصلح معلومه مش اكتر


----------



## Abd elmassih (14 يونيو 2012)

*باى باى عمو كتاتنى*​


----------



## The Coptic Legend (14 يونيو 2012)

Mina The Coptic قال:


> مستمر لانه مترشح من الحزب



سواء كان من الحزب او توكيلات اعتقد انه مستمر
لان القوانين اللى بتطلع قبل ما مجلس الشعب يتحل بتفضل موجوده و ساريه
لحد ما ييجى البرلمان الجديد و يعيد النظر فيها​


----------



## صوت صارخ (14 يونيو 2012)

*قالت المحكمة الدستورية، في تفسير حيثيات حكمها بحل مجلس الشعب، إن حل ثلث مجلس الشعب يعني حل المجلس كامًلا، وأن المجلس أصبح باطلًا وغير قائم بقوة القانون لعدم دستورية انتخابه، مما يعني أنه لا يتطلب قرارًا من المجلس العسكري بالحل.

وأضافت المحكمة أن كل القرارات التي اتخذها مجلس الشعب خلال فترة انعقاده قائمة ونافذة، موضحة أن حيثيات الحكم ستتضمن تفسيرات أسباب الحكم.

كانت المحكمة الدستورية العليا قد قضت، الخميس، بعدم دستورية بعض نصوص قانون انتخابات مجلس الشعب، وحل ثلث أعضاء البرلمان عن المقاعد الفردية.

كما قضت المحكمة الدستورية العليا بعدم دستورية قانون مباشرة الحقوق السياسية، «العزل السياسى»، مما يعني بمقتضاه استمرار الفريق أحمد شفيق في السباق الرئاسي، بخوض جولة الإعادة المقرر لها يوما السبت والأحد القادمان
*


----------



## oesi no (14 يونيو 2012)

اى قانون اتخذه المجلس قبل النهاردة يطبق عادى جدا
اما بقى اى حاجة لسه متمتش يبقى متشكرين جدا اتكلوا على الله 
وتأسيسيه الدستور  قائمة بالفعل حتى الان 
الا اذا رأى المجلس العسكرى غير ذلك


----------



## صوت صارخ (14 يونيو 2012)

*قالت المحكمة الدستورية، في تفسير حيثيات حكمها بحل مجلس الشعب، إن حل ثلث مجلس الشعب يعني حل المجلس كامًلا، وأن المجلس أصبح باطلًا وغير قائم بقوة القانون لعدم دستورية انتخابه، مما يعني أنه لا يتطلب قرارًا من المجلس العسكري بالحل.

وأضافت المحكمة أن كل القرارات التي اتخذها مجلس الشعب خلال فترة انعقاده قائمة ونافذة، موضحة أن حيثيات الحكم ستتضمن تفسيرات أسباب الحكم.

كانت المحكمة الدستورية العليا قد قضت، الخميس، بعدم دستورية بعض نصوص قانون انتخابات مجلس الشعب، وحل ثلث أعضاء البرلمان عن المقاعد الفردية.

كما قضت المحكمة الدستورية العليا بعدم دستورية قانون مباشرة الحقوق السياسية، «العزل السياسى»، مما يعني بمقتضاه استمرار الفريق أحمد شفيق في السباق الرئاسي، بخوض جولة الإعادة المقرر لها يوما السبت والأحد القادمان
*


----------



## apostle.paul (14 يونيو 2012)

*نقلت فضائية النهار عن عضو مجلس الشعب عصام سلطان تأكيداته بحل مجلس الشعب كاملا ، مؤكدا أن المجلس العسكرى أصدر بيانا بذلك.

جاء ذلك بعد قرار المحكمة الدستورية اليوم الخميس, ببطلان عضوية ثلث أعضاء  مجلس الشعب والبالغ عددهم 166 عضوا بسبب عدم دستورية قانون إجراء انتخابات  مجلس الشعب بخوض مرشحى الأحزاب الانتخابات على المقاعد الفردية .*


----------



## Waiting+Jesus (14 يونيو 2012)

*نشكرك يا رب لانه استمعت لصلواتنا


*​


----------



## صوت صارخ (14 يونيو 2012)

*علمت الفجر ان بعض من انصار الفريق شفيق سيقومون خلال الساعات المقبلة بتقديم دعوة عاجلة بالطعن فى دستورية بقاء الدكتور محمد المرسي وذلك بعد قرار المحكمة الدستورية العليا بحل مجلس الشعب .
 كما اكدوا ان الدكتور مرسي قد ترشح فى انتخابات الرئاسة بعد مساندة العدد القانونى من نواب الحرية والعدالة بمجلس الشعب وهو غير متاح الان بعد قرار المحكمة بحل المجلس.
 والجدير بالذكر ان المحكمة الدستورية العليا قد قضت بعدم دستورية قانون العزل السياسي ، وبطلان عضوية ثلث أعضاء مجلس الشعب "الفردى " مما يطيح باللجنة التأسيسية لوضع الدستور بعد ساعات من انسحاب عدد كبير من القوى السياسية من اللجنة*


----------



## Abd elmassih (14 يونيو 2012)

*النهارده يوم تاريخى فى مصر............*


----------



## apostle.paul (14 يونيو 2012)

*يعقد الآن المجلس الأعلي للقوات المسلحة جلسة طارئة لبحث تداعيات حكم المحكمة الدستورية العليا بحل مجلس الشعب.
وقالت  مصادر مطلعة إن المجلس العسكري سيصدر قرارا خلال الساعات القليلة القادمة  بحل مجلس الشعب بناءا علي حكم المحكمة الدستورية، كما سيحدد المجلس في  اجتماعه الطارئ مصير اللجنة التأسيسية لوضع الدستور خاصة وأن حيثيات حكم  المحكمة الدستورية نصت علي أن جميع قرارات مجلس الشعب التي اتخذت قبل صدور  الحكم صحيحة ونافذة ومن بينها تشكيل الجمعية التأسيسية.* *
كما أكد  المصدر أن المجلس العسكري استرد سلطة التشريع من مجلس الشعب بعد قرار الحل ،  التالي فإنه سيظل يشغل سلطة التشريع لحين انتخاب مجلس شعب جديد.*


----------



## The Antiochian (14 يونيو 2012)

*رائع جداً ، مجلس إخونجي سلفي لن يوفقه الله .*


----------



## عبود عبده عبود (14 يونيو 2012)

*درس قاسى لكل من يحاول المساس بقضاة مصر ...برغبته فى تشكيل المحكمة الدستورية العليا ...*
*لعيبة *
*محترفين *
*راسى مثلث مقلوب للقادمون من الخلف*
*بقيادة أبو تريكة ...*
*يا شيخ ونيييييس ..ما عدش فيه حصانة...امر ضبط واحضار بقى*
*يامعلمين *


----------



## Abd elmassih (14 يونيو 2012)

​


----------



## apostle.paul (14 يونيو 2012)

*خبراء: حكم الدستورية يخدم شفيق ويحرم مرسي


**كتب : محمود العمري واحمد عاصم
قال الدكتور جمال زهران، استاذ العلوم الساسية وعضو مجلس  الشعب السابق، أن الحكم بعدم دستورية قانون العزل السياسى هى تجليس الفريق  احمد شفيق على كرسى الرئاسة والمحكمة لم تراعى وتحترم الشرعية الثورية  والقانونية وهذا .
الحكم لطم على وجه الثورة ولكن هذا الحكم متوقع هو ان تبطل  قانون العزل السياسى وتحل ثلث اعضاء البرلمان ومعنى حل ثلث اعضاء البرلمان  هى حل البرلمان كله لكى لا يتحول البرلمان واقفا بجانب مرشح الاخوان  الدكتور محمد مرسى
وقال الدكتور خليل مرعي خبير الشئون البرلمانية انه من المنتظر صدور القرار  بحل مجلس الشعب كاملا من قبل المجلس العسكرى واضاف انه اذا تم ذلك سوف  نقوم باعادة الانتخابات البرلمانية خلال 60 يوم، اما بالنسبة لقانون العزل  السياسى فكان هناك اجماع على عدم دستوريته لانه ارتبط بحالة شخصية متمثلة  فى الفريق احمد شفيق.
وقال الشيخ عبد الهادي القصبي، شيخ مشايخ الطرق الصوفية، لا تعقيب على  احكام القضاء واذا كنا نتطلع الى تطوير البلاد يجب علينا ان نتحرم احكام  القضاء ونعطيه قدره ونحن نتطلع الى دولة يسود فيها القانون وعلى جميع ابناء  مصر ان يحترموا القضاء لانها مؤسسة هامة بالبلاد ولا يجب علينا اهدارها  وندعو المولى ان يحقق الامن والامان لمصر.*


----------



## apostle.paul (14 يونيو 2012)

*السؤال دلوقتى كل دا مدروس من العكسر ولا فى مدروس و فى تساهيل ربنا زى حرب اطاليا؟
*


----------



## عبود عبده عبود (14 يونيو 2012)

apostle.paul قال:


> *السؤال دلوقتى كل دا مدروس من العكسر ولا فى مدروس و فى تساهيل ربنا زى حرب اطاليا؟*


*نوووووووووووووووووو*
*ملعوب ملعوب*
*معلمين يا ريس ...وزير العدل يطلع قرار زى كدة*
*قبلها بيوم !!!!!!!!!!*


----------



## عبود عبده عبود (14 يونيو 2012)

*أنا المنتدى تقييل قوى معايا* 
*حد عنده نفس الشكوى ..؟؟*
*والا ( تلت ) النت عندى انا اللى ( أتحل ) ؟*


----------



## apostle.paul (14 يونيو 2012)

*نقلت عن شبكة سكاى نيوز الاخبارية تصريحات اللواء ممدوح  شاهين  عضو المجلس الأعلى للقوات المسلحة التى أذاعها التلفيزيون المصري  منذ قليل  أن المجلس سيقوم بتأسيس لجنة دستورية اعتبارا من يوم الجمعة  وسيتم تنفيذ  حكم المحكمة الدستورية العليا بحل البرلمان. *


----------



## صوت صارخ (14 يونيو 2012)

*تعقد الحملة المركزية للدكتور محمد مرسى، المرشح للانتخابات الرئاسية، مؤتمراً صحفياً بعد قليل، لتناول آخر المستجدات المترتبة على أحكام المحكمة الدستورية العليا اليوم.*


----------



## +GOSPEL OF TRUTH+ (14 يونيو 2012)

*لووووووول

انا الي مفرحني بس ان اختي جالاكسي القلقانه المكتئبه هتنام براحه اكبر دلوقت و هتطمن

مش قولت لك يا بنتي كلامي ما ينزلش الارض....

اهو

البرلمان اتحل و الاخوان طلعوا من مولد بلا حمص و بيتك بيتك...

عقبال محمد مرسي بالمرة حرام تنسوه بالمره...

كانت اوقات لطيفه اوي بتاعت الاسلاميين و دمها خفيف صح؟

خساره مين هيسلينا دلوقت؟​*


----------



## apostle.paul (14 يونيو 2012)

> *أنا المنتدى تقييل قوى معايا*
> *حد عنده نفس الشكوى ..؟؟*
> *والا ( تلت ) النت عندى انا اللى ( أتحل ) ؟*


*انا عندى اصلا مبيحملش انا بقله بس ادخل على الصفحة دى هو بيدخل لوحده

*


----------



## apostle.paul (14 يونيو 2012)

*اول مرة الشعب المصرى يفرح بعد الثورة

الشعب المصرى اكتشف ان الاخوان هى سبب الغم فى البلد 
*


----------



## عبود عبده عبود (14 يونيو 2012)

apostle.paul قال:


> *انا عندى اصلا مبيحملش انا بقله بس ادخل على الصفحة دى هو بيدخل لوحده*


*ههههههههههههه*
*بركاتك يادكتور ...من ساعة ما دخلت انت النهاردة الصبح *
*والأخبار الفُل بتهل علينا *
*لأ فعلا تقيل قوى ...من غير تهريج*
*حد عنده نفس الشكوى ياجماعة ؟؟*


----------



## +GOSPEL OF TRUTH+ (14 يونيو 2012)

Abd elmassih قال:


> *باى باى عمو كتاتنى*​



مع السلامه مع السلامه مع السلامه يا ابو عمه مايلة:ura1:


----------



## apostle.paul (14 يونيو 2012)

*حظكم انى اجازة النهاردة 
*


----------



## apostle.paul (14 يونيو 2012)

*على الحياة الان

انباء على ان المجلس العسكرى سيصدر اعلان دستورى باسماء التاسيسية للدستور

خصيمك النبى متحط حد من الاخوان خالص طلع عين امهم زى مطلعوا عين ام الشعب 
*


----------



## عبود عبده عبود (14 يونيو 2012)

apostle.paul قال:


> *حظكم انى اجازة النهاردة *


*هى بلاد برة بتديكوا اجازة يوم الجمعة عشان الصلاة ..زى بلاد جوة ؟؟؟*


----------



## apostle.paul (14 يونيو 2012)

*جمعة مين ياعم انت هتشككنى فى نفسى *


----------



## Molka Molkan (14 يونيو 2012)

فعلا يا عبود، النت تقيل عندي كمان!!


----------



## Molka Molkan (14 يونيو 2012)

عبود عبده عبود قال:


> *هى بلاد برة بتديكوا اجازة يوم الجمعة عشان الصلاة ..زى بلاد جوة ؟؟؟*



لن انس لك هذا الموقف لن انس لك هذا الموقف


----------



## Critic (14 يونيو 2012)

ايوة بقااااااااااااااااااااا


----------



## عبود عبده عبود (14 يونيو 2012)

apostle.paul قال:


> *جمعة مين ياعم انت هتشككنى فى نفسى *


*مش فيه فرق توقيت ؟؟*
*مش أنتم متقدمين عننا ...*
*يبقى أكييد النهاردة الجمعة *


----------



## عبود عبده عبود (14 يونيو 2012)

Molka Molkan قال:


> فعلا يا عبود، النت تقيل عندي كمان!!


*هو من ساعة الجدع صاحبك دة اللى هناك ...والمنتدى ضربت فيه ماسورة *
*غباااااااااااااء ...اجارك الله *


----------



## Waiting+Jesus (14 يونيو 2012)

أنا سعيده سعيده سعيده

كده فى أمل نعرف نعيش ف البلد دي 
​


----------



## candy shop (14 يونيو 2012)

يا جماعه انا فرحانه اوى اوى 

كانوا فاكرين انهم هيستولوا على مصر 

ويرجعوا الخلافه فين صفوت حجازى دلوقتى 

مصر رجعت من تانى 

ربنا يكمل ويبعدهم عن اللرئاسه انشاء الله 
​


----------



## apostle.paul (14 يونيو 2012)

*مفيش فرق ثانية بينا وبينكم  

احنا يوم الخميس الموافق 14 من شهر يونيه المبارك الساعة 4 و 50 دقيقة 
*


----------



## Molka Molkan (14 يونيو 2012)

عبود عبده عبود قال:


> *هو من ساعة الجدع صاحبك دة اللى هناك ...والمنتدى ضربت فيه ماسورة *
> *غباااااااااااااء ...اجارك الله *


هاهاها، يا حبي دا في الضيااااااااااااااع :ura1:


----------



## V mary (14 يونيو 2012)

*ربنا يكمل 
بشفاعة آمنا العدرا مريم والفارس مارجرجس​*


----------



## tasoni queena (14 يونيو 2012)

ويمكرون ويمكر لهم والله خير الماكرين ههههههههههههههه

اللى ترجمتها الصحيحة طبعا كللللللله للخير


----------



## sha2awet 2alam (14 يونيو 2012)

*
اخبار #مصر |المشير طنطاوى يصدر قرارا بتعين المستشار ماهر البحيرى رئيسا للمحكمة الدستورية#ENN #Egypt*


----------



## apostle.paul (14 يونيو 2012)

*دا مين ماهر البحيرى دا؟
*


----------



## sha2awet 2alam (14 يونيو 2012)

*أصدر المشير حسين طنطاوى رئيس المجلس الأعلى للقوات المسلحة قرارا اليوم بتعيين المستشار ماهر البحيرى النائب الأول لرئيس المحكمة الدستورية العليا رئيسا للمحكمة الدستورية العليا اعتبارا من أول يوليو القادم خلفا للمستشار فاروق سلطان الرئيس الحالى للمحكمة لبلوغه السن القانونية للتقاعد. 

وكانت الجمعية العمومية للمحكمة الدستورية العليا قد وافقت الأسبوع الماضى بالإجماع على اختيار المستشار ماهر البحيرى لهذا المنصب الرفيع.*

*بوابة الاهرام *


----------



## The Coptic Legend (14 يونيو 2012)

sha2awet 2alam قال:


> *
> اخبار #مصر |المشير طنطاوى يصدر قرارا بتعين المستشار ماهر البحيرى رئيسا للمحكمة الدستورية#ENN #Egypt*



الخبر ده قديم​


----------



## sha2awet 2alam (14 يونيو 2012)

*http://www1.youm7.com/News.asp?
NewsID=704903&SecID=12*

*هو دة ماهر البحيرى تفاصيل حياته*


----------



## حبيب يسوع (14 يونيو 2012)

شفيق مستمر والمجلس تم حله


----------



## fredyyy (14 يونيو 2012)

Molka Molkan قال:


> *فعلا يا عبود، النت تقيل عندي كمان!!*




*تقيل إيه ... وخفيف لإيه *

*وبقول إيه *Molka * إتجوز والا إيه *

*قلبك كان حاسس ... وحاطت الصنية دي مليانة شربات *


*

*

*قوم وزَّع الشربات بنفسك *

*يالله لا حصانة ولا غيره ... كله يتحاسب على إليِّ بيقوله  وبيعمله *

*رحت ورا الشمس يا عصام سلطان ... لسانك أذاك *


.


----------



## fredyyy (14 يونيو 2012)

صوت صارخ قال:


> *... ان بعض من انصار الفريق شفيق سيقومون خلال الساعات المقبلة *
> *بتقديم دعوة عاجلة بالطعن فى دستورية بقاء الدكتور محمد المرسي *
> *وذلك بعد قرار المحكمة الدستورية العليا بحل مجلس الشعب .*​


 
*أيوه كده ِكملت *

*لا برلمان ولا رياسة *

*جامعة الزقازيق قالت عنده ورم في ُمخُّه *

*ما أعرفش جالو منين المخ ده *

.


----------



## fredyyy (14 يونيو 2012)

+GOSPEL OF TRUTH+ قال:


> *لووووووول​*
> *البرلمان اتحل و الاخوان طلعوا من مولد بلا حمص و بيتك بيتك...*
> *عقبال محمد مرسي بالمرة حرام تنسوه بالمره...*​
> *خساره مين هيسلينا دلوقت؟*​


 
*يا أخي ناس شريرة ... بتفرح في خلع الناس *

*وبعدين حمص إيه وتتسليِّ إيه ... فيه دلوقتي لب صيني ... ممكن أبعتلك شوية تجربة *

*لا لا لا ما أسمحش بـ بيتك بيتك *

*فيه حاجة إسمها ... طرة أبو زعبل ... طرة أبو زعبل *

*كده طره أصبحت حكومة رسمي *

*رئيس ... ووزراء ... ومجلس شعب *

.


----------

